# Perch Milking



## SEAWEED

Ok while cleaning a bucket of perch I found that on them perch that look like they swalloed a racketball if you milk them they are easier to clean. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Bumble

Dude, you scare me


----------



## SEAWEED

SWEET


----------



## UnkaD

GOT MILK?


----------



## Huntin Horseman

I wonder what it taste's like


----------



## sharkbait

Dude quit playing with your fish you will go blind.


----------



## Huntin Horseman

> _Originally posted by sharkbait _
> *Dude quit playing with your fish you will go blind. *


LMAO!!


----------



## Ju30-30

I got teats, can you milk me Focker?


----------



## gomer

wow is all i can say


----------



## MSUICEMAN

I'm cold and frightened.....

seriously, most of the perch i clean are semi frozen, so it doesn't matter.

steve


----------



## rkowal1250

He said "milk them"     

I'am scared,,,,,,,you boys scared??   

Sorry,, Im lactose intolerant.


----------



## MichiganMike5

...Those who say they have never milked there Perch and those who say they stopped.


----------



## mal

i once milked a cat.


----------



## stinger63

What is this milking of perch?A new fad or trend?Dont let any peta members read about you doing this.Nothing to worry about with me your secret is safe.I wouldnt be spreading this around on the internet,this how rumors get started.


----------



## Banditto

That is the MALE you guys.


----------



## stinger63

Oh my somebody who milks males Now theres perversion involved.This thread is getting even more twisted.Those poor fish.Its bad enough they have to get caught,I hope they are at least dead when they are getting milked?To have to die this way would be a very torturous deathIm so glad that Im a human and not of these fish


----------



## RichP

Poor Seaweed...You posted what you probably thought was an innocent message trying to share you advice, but instead revealed your dark secret.  Look at it this way dude -- at least it happened over the internet and not in person. Imagine if someone walked in on you while you were milking a perch! heheheheehehe. 

Assortment of ice jigs - $4
Rod & Reel - $25
Bait for fishing for Jumbos on Lake Saint Clair - $4
The look on someone's face after seeing you milk perch - priceless

Recommendation -- clear your cookies from your computer and register with a new screenname.

Ah, just when I was feeling down about another typically obnoxious monday, I get a good laugh like this!


----------



## stinger63

Can you imagine?trying to explain this to people?What are you doing dude?Im milking my perch,then seeing the confused baffled look on the other persons face when Seaweed explains this.Lmao it would have to be a kodac moment and a priceless picture.Imagine if this new fad was to realy get wind and become popular with other perch fisherman?I would write my local legislator asking him to put a bounty on the heads of perch milkersNow im realy starting to feel smpathetic if not for the perch that seaweed is milking but for seaweed because hes the only person in the state of Michigan that I ever heard of that is doing this.LOL Seaweed definately take RichP`s advice


----------



## rkowal1250

LMFAO !!!!!!


----------



## rkowal1250

Hey Seaweed,, looks like your only hope is to clarify this "milking",,   that you choose to use as an adjetive 

Even with that I'm afraid it may be to late.


----------



## stinger63

Mal you have issues also milking cats.Poor kitties I feel sympathy for both you and seeaweed lmaoTheres some strange fisherman on this forum


----------



## UnkaD

Personally I don't milk the fish or anything else but catch clean and eat. I fished with Seaweed this weekend and a few before that, and I can honestly say that there was no milking going on while I was there but he did catch a few. what he does when he gets home with them is another Question


----------



## tubejig

Cats??????


----------



## SEAWEED

due to the intrest in this new fad i have started a new society. Send check or money order to: Perch Milking Society P.O.Box 1 Scan dr. Caviar  no cats no males


----------



## stinger63

Well only a person who spells 'intrest" insted of incest can start a perch milking fad and the society that follows them in your behalf.  Incest is what you meant right? I mean what else do call an activity like this that a person does to perch?Oh molestation LmaoOh 1 more thing that was supposed to be the "stop the milking of perch society" right?As far as I know you are the only interested in participating in such strange behaviours so I dont think that you are going to find many contributors unless you have chosen another forum to gain momentum in this latest trend.Myself Im writing out my check to "the stop milking cats" society Im especialy fond of Poosy Lmao


----------



## Bluegill Bob

Gotta watch these guys they start out Milking fish & the next thing you know they will be Tipping Cows.

Or plucking Ducks so they can have Quackers with the fish milk.

Poor Sea Weed, would have been just as bad off, if he had admitted to "stripping" the fish before he cleaned them.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Tippin cows doesn't work, all you get is a concussion and a face full of crap.

steve


----------



## fairview253

Alas, if perch "milk" were worth $20 an ounce, ole' Seaweed would be sittin' on a gold mine and we would all be scrambling to corner the market. There would be about a dozen less replies to his post too...but unfortunately for him that's not the case. Best just to laugh and move on I guess.


----------



## ih772

I feel bad for you seaweed. You're sure taking a pounding on this one....sort of like an initiation into the brotherhood of icefisherman.


----------



## stinger63

If you think Seaweed has been taking a pounding for starting this thread,How do you think those perch are fairing after him milking them? Or even worse the cat that Mal was talking about that he milked? Its terible that someone would even admit this on the internet


----------



## stinger63

UnkaD at least Seaweed has enough decency in him to milk those perch in private and not infront of others right?


----------



## Ju30-30

You can milk anything that has teats.


----------



## stinger63

If this fad of milking perch does realy take off,next thing you know there will people that will just want to catch perch just for their milk.Fortunately I think Seaweed is the only person in on this.The Michigan DNR might have to amend the 2004 fishing regulations though 
To something like "NO perch shall just be caught for the exclusive purpose of milking" 
Seaweed for the sake of the perch population why dont you pick another species of fish for your perverted obsesions?Like maybe sheephead or goby`s 

Somebody help me Im becoming obsessed with this thread Oh well i need something to do to pass the time and theres nothing wrong with a little harmless humor right?


----------



## Garret

1. Dip filets in perch milk, then flour, then egg, next roll them in cracker crumbs then into the hot oil.


Yummmmmmm!

  

All in good fun seaweed!


----------



## mal

for those whom the "cat" reference went over your heads...it is a play from a scene in the movie "meet the parents" with ben stiller...if you have not seen it, you must. honestly i have never milked anything but a gallon jug...


----------



## StumpJumper

How does "milking" perch make them easier to clean anyways? 

I had a big carp spray "milk" all over me once and it stained my black jeans....


----------



## Ju30-30

Could we please have a serious explanation as to what exactly "perch milking" is?


----------



## stinger63

Now the thread takes a more serious turn bummer 

Seaweed its up to you now bail this out with an answer will ya?


----------



## carp_assasin

The perch may enjoy being milked. Those females are twice the size of the males!


----------



## Bluegill Bob

I think Seaweed was talking about stripping out the eggs (milking). But now I wonder about Stump Jumper, I never new ther were so many other weird people on the MI Sportsmen . I don't think I want to know what Stump Jumper was doing to the Carp when it put a white stain on his black pants. I hope he saves the pants, it sure made Monica famous


----------



## stinger63

Oh boy this last post was hallarious was simcralmao. 
Make it stop,Make it stop,It hurts,it hurts,KILL me now


----------



## stinger63

What is seaweed up to now days?Is he up to try the milking of different species of fish or did he find another strange hobby?
Im sure those perch are relieved to know this and wont have the fear being milked.I just cant imagine the relive they are feeling now.


----------



## Southend517

this is still pretty funny


----------



## stinger63

> EVERYTHING about this thread is SICK and WRONG....


Your dealing with fisherman,Get over it! :lol:


----------



## SEAWEED

:corkysm55


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

TTT for the perch milkers.:lol:


----------



## severus

I knew someone would revive this thread eventually, Tim. And it was you.  

I wonder what happened to Seaweed, the pocket-perch dude?


----------



## ESOX

Do you send a perch flowers after milking it?????


----------



## Neal

severus said:


> I knew someone would revive this thread eventually, Tim. And it was you.
> 
> I wonder what happened to Seaweed, the pocket-perch dude?


You can find Seaweed on the Michigan State Police "Registered Perch Milker offenders" list :chillin:


----------



## funebonz880

With you guys making cracks like this, he'd never dare to poke around here anymore. LOL


----------



## stinger63

I know seaweed still lurks around here. :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH




----------



## stinger63

Almost 7000 veiws and over 2 years of life of a single thread.This is got to be an MS.com record.I know that anyone didnt see what I posted before deleting the responce I had put up before posting this one


----------



## Neal

stinger63 said:


> Almost 7000 veiws and over 2 years of life of a single thread.This is got to be an MS.com record.I know that anyone didnt see what I posted before deleting the responce I had put up before posting this one


Your last post was only e-mailed to everyone subscribed to this thread :lol:


----------



## stinger63

DAM,CRAP :lol: :help: :yikes: I wasnt quite all there when I first started reading the thread. :help:


----------



## Garret

QUOTE..."You can find Seaweed on the Michigan State Police "Registered Perch Milker offenders" list"

Oh my! It looks like i have a repeat offender living on my street. :tdo12: I better hide my perch! :yikes:


----------



## Neal

Garret said:


> QUOTE..."You can find Seaweed on the Michigan State Police "Registered Perch Milker offenders" list"
> 
> Oh my! It looks like i have a repeat offender living on my street. :tdo12: I better hide my perch! :yikes:


Before you over re-act you should know that some of those people on the list were just urinating in public while cleaning fish


----------



## LittleMan

And so do I​


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

I can't believe I did it! I read the 'Perch-Milking thread! I'm no longer a virgin... :yikes: 



GVSUKUSH said:


>


BTW, can somebody assure me that the guy in this photo is _not_ NEMIsportsman???? :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Garret

Lmao!!!!


----------



## severus

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Check out who's most interested in perch milking by # of replies to this thread...:lol:
> 
> stinger63 28
> SEAWEED 6
> severus 4
> Southend517 4
> Ju30-30 4
> Neal 3
> Bluegill Bob 3
> StumpJumper 3
> rkowal1250 3
> Garret 3
> Huntin Horseman 2
> UnkaD 2
> sfw1960 :lol::lol::lol:LMAO


Why isn't *your* name on the list, Tim? Are you a closet perch-milker, perchance?


----------



## schaaed1

severus said:


> Why isn't *your* name on the list, Tim? Are you a closet perch-milker, perchance?


I was kinda thinking alomg the same lines .... I do believe it was Tim that recently revived this thread. It had been dormant since early last ice season ... and he knew where to find it. :yikes:


----------



## sfw1960

Thanks Ed!
I was about to ask the same question myself , then our "closet milker" has the gall to put me on his top ten "milk yanker's" list W/O counting himself....
Tim , the Milkinat0r!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SEAWEED

wow


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

LOL:lol:

MS.com where it does't have to be good to be a classic.:lol:


----------



## beerun

Bump







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Randy Kidd




----------



## redneckdan

SEAWEED said:


> wow


 
when did SEAWEED come back?


----------



## dtg

redneckdan said:


> when did SEAWEED come back?


THIS THREAD JUST WON'T DIE!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## walleye1on1

I have caught alot of fish in my day, but I have never seen a fish with an udder or breast! Not sure what they are called on a fish. I have not looked that close, are they hidden under the fins? Also where are you fishing? All the fish in my area must be juvenile's as I had never seen or heard of this milking thing. :help:


----------



## beerun

walleye1on1 said:


> I have caught alot of fish in my day, but I have never seen a fish with an udder or breast! Not sure what they are called on a fish. I have not looked that close, are they hidden under the fins? Also where are you fishing? All the fish in my area must be juvenile's as I had never seen or heard of this milking thing. :help:










:lol:


----------



## severus

walleye1on1 said:


> All the fish in my area must be juvenile's as I had never seen or heard of this milking thing. :help:


Neither did we, until Seaweed brought it up. Ask Steinfishski - he may be more knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## waterfoul

I was told this thread was long... heck, it's only 132 posts. Nothing compared to the Freemont Lake thread....


----------



## Ed Michrina

Waterfoul said:


> I was told this thread was long... heck, it's only 132 posts. Nothing compared to the Freemont Lake thread....


I think they said this thread was Wrong not "long" LOL


----------



## waterfoul

Ed Michrina said:


> I think they said this thread was Wrong not "long" LOL


Well, after looking at some of the characters posting on this thread, I may have to agree with you!  

And that right SFW???


----------



## sfw1960

Must NOT have heard me over the Motor Y/D - Mike I said Sick & *WRONG










*Dirty , dirty , dirty.....I soooooooooooooooooo need a shower....*
:evilsmile
*


----------



## waterfoul

Oh heck, back to the top with this thread!


----------



## severus

Waterfoul said:


> I was told this thread was long... heck, it's only 132 posts. Nothing compared to the Freemont Lake thread....


Yeah, but this thread ROCKS!


----------



## Ed Michrina

Sry I had to do it! Now that was Funny!



Randy Kidd said:


>


----------



## Southend517

If they ban perch milking we will


----------



## wally-eye

*THIS IS JUST WRONG.....*


----------



## flattail

Neal,
some things cant be talked about.LOL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

Will this thread ever end? It's too damn long to read it all.


----------



## Overdew

Waterfoul said:


> Man o man, how did this thread get so far down the pages??????
> 
> In case you haven't read it, check out the lightbulb thread in the "sound off" forum and it will make perfect sense.


If you fill a light bulb with perch milk it will last 25 years


----------



## deputy865

Poor guy...lol 

He was just asking a question.

I'm suprised he still comes here, i bet he has another sn. Who else joined Feb. 2002, that could be him? :16suspect .

Now seaweed, i tried to milk one myself but feel i wasnt doing it right, could you share your tips or technics(sp)? (j/k :lol: )

Thanks
Shane


----------



## stinger63

Seaweed nice to see ya around and still responding to your thread.Be proud you have one the longest going threads in the history of the sportsman.As for any other replys to it what else can I say that could be realy valuable.Let the fresh blood keep the life going on it.


----------



## severus

SEAWEED said:


> no rubber gloves you miss out on the feel


LOL! Seaweed, you are the BOMB.


----------



## spoikey

Oh my Cod!!!!!!! What lurks in the minds of mad hunters and fishermen!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## stinger63

Does perch milk last longer than cows milk and is it the same color?Oh my here we go again and now into 2006.:lol:


----------



## trouttime

Originally Posted by SEAWEED
no rubber gloves you miss out on the feel



severus said:


> LOL! Seaweed, you are the BOMB.


 

:lol: :lol: Ken, you said it!!! LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## MIfishinGuy

in the new year seaweed's resolution was to only milk trouser trout.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

that was wrong, forgive me :evil: :evilsmile


----------



## stinger63

:lol: :lol: :lol: Good one sean is that with or without gloves though?
The reason why is there now so many dinks is because of seaweed


----------



## Joeker51

stinger63 said:


> Now that is what I call a jumbo Hope you can have it mounted :yikes: You know what I mean.Just imagine the amount of milk that it has if its a female :lol:



Stinger............your starting to worry me. Starting to think you could get into milking perch!


----------



## stinger63

Joeker51 said:


> Stinger............your starting to worry me. Starting to think you could get into milking perch!


Auh Joker if I cant catch them then I cant milkem,Besides thats a job better left to the pros like seaweed:lol: I hear though that because of this thread there is a new group forming calling themselves "The Michigan Perch Milking Society"Seaweed is the president and moderator of their website "the perch milking forums":lol:


----------



## eyesforever

flattail said:


> If this becomes a fad I might have to stop milking cows and start on perch:lol: wonder what the automatic milkers would look like for them.


A lot like the old wringer washers


----------



## double trouble

hey , we can tout perch milk as a cure all.i'm sure someone would buy it.
it cures scabies, exema ,acne,and many other skin conditions. wouldn't it be wonderful to have millions of people smearing it on their faces.ah, isn't life wonderful when there is no ice.just sit on the computer and think up these great threads.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Hey guys where can I get my perch milking t shirt and successful perch milking patch.


----------



## mihunter1968

Its right next to the three legged stool, by the bucket:lol:


----------



## jakeo

""I'll be back in in a few honey, i must milk the Perch":lol:


----------



## stinger63

eddiejohn4 said:


> Hey guys where can I get my perch milking t shirt and successful perch milking patch.


Michigans Perch MIlking Society will now sell a line of clothing now supporting the group.Decals will also soon be available.Contact Seaweed founding member for your orders.Not available in stores :lol:


----------



## Sib

The DNR were out on an unnamed lake in Barry county this past month and the were milking musky. I thought to myself, those perch milkers are wimps. Least the DNR milks fish that can bite ya. :evil: :lol:


----------



## stinger63

Sib said:


> The DNR were out on an unnamed lake in Barry county this past month and the were milking musky. I thought to myself, those perch milkers are wimps. Least the DNR milks fish that can bite ya. :evil: :lol:


If they milked the lake st clair muskys they better wear gloves or their hands are going to grow a fungus and rot off.Maybe theres still a few left that havent died this spring:help:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Have you had your Special K today?:lol:


----------



## Frozenfish

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Steven Arend

Now that's just not right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tdo12:


----------



## Jigawhat

it never gets old :lol:


----------



## bigbob

:yikes: OMG its back :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4

I had a fresh glass only yesterday. Man I miss the days when the perch man would drop it off at you house in glass bottles.


----------



## skulldugary

Have you guys been cleaning your fish on Playgill magazines?


----------



## SEAWEED

steinfishski your my hero :16suspect


----------



## eddiejohn4

Do you guys remember milky the clown from twin perch.


----------



## Rex

Yup, and I remember he had a fishbowl and on your birthday you could reach in and grab all of the shiners that you could hold.


----------



## funebonz880

anybody been milking perch lately??


----------



## sfw1960

funebonz880 said:


> anybody been milking perch lately??












Testes , testes........ 1 - 2 ...............

:lol:


----------



## Southend517

It is canning season, so I know alot of guys stock up just in-case they don't catch alot of perch in the winter. I hear there is nothing like a warm glass of perch milk in the winter months.


----------



## FYRE926

I ran down to the Dairy Mart tonight they have Gallons of Perch Milk on special 2/$5.00


----------



## Slick fishing

you guys have got to be kidding about this perch milking thing right:yikes: because I have never heard of such a thing.. Cya Slick


----------



## trouttime

Slick fishing said:


> you guys have got to be kidding about this perch milking thing right:yikes: because I have never heard of such a thing.. Cya Slick


Hey Slick,
If I am not mistaken, I think the first Perch Milk Meet-N-Greet is the first weekend in October....you should join us!!!!! :corkysm55


----------



## SEAWEED

you cant milk them until after the first frost the carry some kind bacteria:16suspect


----------



## wally-eye

SEAWEED]you cant milk them until after the first frost the carry some kind bacteria:16suspect[


Yup thats right, you have to wait till they come off their summer feed and have been on the fall/winter feed for a week or so...........


----------



## trouttime

SEAWEED said:


> you cant milk them until after the first frost the carry some kind bacteria:16suspect


OOPS!, Must of been the first weekend in November, at my age I have CRS!! :yikes: Just keep me posted, after last year, I will not miss this years event!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## Slick fishing

you still have not told me anything about this yet?


----------



## Gone Fishing

Slick fishing said:


> you still have not told me anything about this yet?


If your looking for any kind of an intelligent response for anyone posting on this thread, good luck!  :lol:


----------



## motcityman

Slick fishing said:


> you guys have got to be kidding about this perch milking thing right:yikes: because I have never heard of such a thing.. Cya Slick


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: no body in his right mind would milk a perch...yummy stuff for the weird ones


----------



## trouttime

Gone Fishing said:


> If your looking for any kind of an intelligent response for anyone posting on this thread, good luck!  :lol:


 
:cheeky-sm  :lol: :lol:


----------



## sfw1960

Testes , 1 - - 2 , Testes .... 1 - - - 2 - - - ....

If ya can't milk 'em - join 'em!!

:evilsmile










Canned perch milk.... try it Brent!!









:coolgleam


----------



## Slick fishing

I figured you guys where screwin with me:lol: but hey you never know what weirdos do these days:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## jakeo

Because i love Perch so much.......I'm asking my mom if i was Perch Breast Fed!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Overdew

Tis da season for da perch milk. I tink it be better if ya catch em tru da hole in da ice dough.


----------



## Outdoorzman

Perch milk is actually the best thing for washing down a hot plate of boiled deer nose.


----------



## Steven Arend

I just checked the bacterial count in the perch milk last weekend and the count was 700 parts. By the end of November the count should be down around 150 parts and safe for everyone to drink. 

Steve


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

For the newcomers here is a "shot" demonstrating proper techniques. It's more of a soft push/squeeze/pull than a forced thing, when servicing large quantities, it is recommended to switch hands often. Careful, too much pressure can put an eye out!:lol: The rumor that blindness can result is unproven.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Do Fremont Lake perch milk better than those from other lakes?

Do they milk better if you use a broadsword?


----------



## FishinJoe

O man it has started again:SHOCKED:


----------



## neil duffey

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Do Fremont Lake perch milk better than those from other lakes?
> 
> Do they milk better if you use a broadsword?


it is proven that a schimitar is best as a broad sword will damage too much of the end prodcut.:lol: possibly currdling the milk:SHOCKED:


----------



## Southend517

Last night I had some perch milk that had to be used up, so I made some ice cream with it. It was the best ice-cream I ever had.

We might just have to make a new thread for perch milk recipes.


----------



## Jigster

My mom caught me "milking the perch" when I was 12. She told me not
to treat my perch like an amusement park!

Jigster


----------



## severus

STEINFISHSKI said:


> For the newcomers here is a "shot" demonstrating proper techniques. It's more of a soft push/squeeze/pull than a forced thing, when servicing large quantities, it is recommended to switch hands often. Careful, too much pressure can put an eye out!:lol: The rumor that blindness can result is unproven.


Rather odd looking perch you have in your hand there, Tim. That *is* your hand, isn't it??


----------



## mikey

Dude, milkin' perch???!!!!

You gotta tell me where to get some of that good leafy substance you've been smokin'!!!!!:lol:


----------



## tibs36

so are we bringing this thread back again this year for everone to comment on, it was a big hit last winter


----------



## trouttime

Gotta love some of the warped people on this site!!!  



And I fit right in  This thresd is one of the best!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Right before ice season. I figured with 1/4- 1/2 of ice in some spots, i figured its about that time again... just incase we all forget the basics of perch milking are all right here guys..


----------



## MIfishinGuy

fremont lake might have the best quality to drink straight up, but wisconsin perch milk makes the best cheese.


----------



## Crazy Axe

.........what the hell?







:coco::lol:


----------



## stinger63

ok but becareful where you get your perch milk from cause perch caught from contaminated waters has milk that if its drank in too high amounts is known to cause cancer/ birth defects.No more than 1-2 glasses of perch milk per week to be on the safe side

On a side note to fish milking I milked some salmon this fall:yikes:


----------



## Joeker51

stinger63 said:


> ok but becareful where you get your perch milk from cause perch caught from contaminated waters has milk that if its drank in too high amounts is known to cause cancer/ birth defects.No more than 1-2 glasses of perch milk per week to be on the safe side
> 
> On a side note to fish milking I milked some salmon this fall:yikes:


Some how I just knew you were an *expert* in this area. You definately know how to grasp the situation Stinger.:lol:


----------



## Neal

Joeker51 said:


> Some how I just knew you were an *expert* in this area. You definately know how to grasp the situation Stinger.:lol:


I think you meant *X-Spurt*


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

MIfishinGuy said:


> fremont lake might have the best quality to drink straight up, but wisconsin perch milk makes the best cheese.


 
The best milk comes from happy perch...:lol:


----------



## jlcrss

I thought this thread died. I guess just like the winter brings the ice. It also brings back the perch milking thread!:lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

jlcrss said:


> I thought this thread died. I guess just like the winter brings the ice. It also brings back the perch milking thread!:lol:


this thread dying is the same as some getting their bolts untorqued, just doesnt seem to happen :yikes::lol:


----------



## jlcrss

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> this thread dying is the same as some getting their bolts untorqued, just doesnt seem to happen :yikes::lol:


How right you are!!!:lol:


----------



## Southend517

> .........what the hell?


that is what I said at first.


----------



## lovetofsh

LMAO....Ice..Ice..Ice..dancing with my arms in the air beating chest (wife looking at me)


----------



## muddman55

=stinger63;

On a side note to fish milking I milked some salmon this fall:yikes:[/quote]
milkin perch is a widely accepted procedure, but salmon, thats just sick you perv. lol


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Long live P.M.S.

(Perch Milkers Society)

I'm not just the president, I'm also a member.:lol:

BTW anyone else notice Stinger63 has 40 posts in this thread?:SHOCKED:


----------



## Joeker51

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Long live P.M.S.
> 
> (Perch Milkers Society)
> 
> I'm not just the president, I'm also a member.:lol:
> 
> BTW anyone else notice Stinger63 has 40 posts in this thread?:SHOCKED:


Ayeee, as Neal stated Stinger is *the Ex-Spurt !*:lol:

Steinfishski, wow as President you seem to keep track of your members very well.:16suspect Heard tell you had a secret handshake for your members.............. care to elaborate for the rest of us.


----------



## Southend517

Also be sure to check the dates on your old perch milk the 2006 batch is about to pass the "best used by date"


----------



## Garret

Southend517 said:


> Also be sure to check the dates on your old perch milk the 2006 batch is about to pass the "best used by date"


Only if its been opened.


----------



## HunterHawk

Wow does anyone know if this is the longest thread in the sportsman forums history? I would really like to know?... if it is i just wanted in on it haha... poor seaweed..... stinger should maybe look into being a comedian.... maybe....

also sticky's dont count... just regular threads


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Southend517 said:


> Also be sure to check the dates on your old perch milk the 2006 batch is about to pass the "best used by date"


 
Glad you pointed that out, I was wondering what that smell in the fridge was.... Man I almost forgot I left a jar in there. Need to get my cans out for this year!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

I will give an update in a week or so, Can not wait for some higgins lake perch milk...


----------



## DonP

stinger63 said:


> How is the quality of Perch Milk this winter?


Well... not sure on the quality... but some warm perch milk sounds yummy on my Wheaties this morning!?! :yikes:  :lol:


----------



## itchn2fish

....and one of them is perch milk.....


----------



## MIfishinGuy

itchn2fish said:


> ....and one of them is perch milk.....


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stinger63

I have to say from experience perch milking is way over rated


----------



## Joeker51

Ohhhhh, but you keep coming back for more !:lol:


----------



## MichiganMike5

A Buddy of mine milked a perch once...
He ended up with an irritated and sore appendage.
Good news was that...
He qualified for a federal Government grant as long as he
was willing to wear fuzzy Bunny Slippers, A Hot Pink Robe,
and a smile while he delivered "Vitamins" to the rest of the
poor "Perch Milkers" in his ward.
Needless to say, I've sworn off Perch Milkin'


----------



## MIfishinGuy

MichiganMike5 said:


> A Buddy of mine milked a perch once...
> He ended up with an irritated and sore appendage.
> ...
> Needless to say, I've sworn off Perch Milkin'


let alone the fact that it makes those poor fish go blind...


----------



## itchn2fish

MIfishinGuy said:


> let alone the fact that it makes those poor fish go blind...


I'll just do it until I need glasses then. Hmm, things are already starting to get blurry.......


----------



## Joeker51

You can always get bifocals for long term effects.:lol:


----------



## wartfroggy

Man, I can't believe this thread is still going strong! Well everyone, be sure to be safe. OSHA says to wear your saftey goggles.


----------



## stinger63

Joeker51 said:


> You can always get bifocals for long term effects.:lol:


Sounds like experience there Joeker,Leave the dam dinks alone and let them grow to mature size before milking


----------



## TrekJeff

This mus be the reason I heard Monica Lewenski likes to ice fish.


----------



## itchn2fish

wartfroggy said:


> Man, I can't believe this thread is still going strong! Well everyone, be sure to be safe. OSHA says to wear your saftey goggles.


Good advice. I hear that it stings if one gets it shot in to their eyes......


----------



## stinger63

The vitamin D is more heavily concentrated in perch milk making it much better for you.


----------



## jlcrss

I really need to unsubscribe to this thread.:help:


----------



## Joeker51

Words of experience from the Professor Stinger.:lol:


----------



## dobes

I figure everyone else had something to say I might as well too . 

Milk a perch , does a perch have boobs?


----------



## wally-eye

dobes said:


> I figure everyone else had something to say I might as well too .
> 
> Milk a perch , does a perch have boobs?


 
Sure they do...........where ya think the milk comes from?? Geez must be a novice fisherman......:lol::evilsmile

Myself I like the fresh milk and not the pasteurized stuff.........:SHOCKED:


----------



## waterfoul

This thread gets more wrong every year!!


----------



## RoadKillCafe

I dunno, but the "make your own adventure" thread is coming up fast.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Seeing as how the ice season is quickly approaching, I figured I would remind you how the sacred art of perch milking is done.

Enjoy and make sure to wear your eye protection!


----------



## stinger63

Im looking forward to getting some fresh perch milk this winter


----------



## Southend517

don't forget the 07' batch will expire soon. don't forget to use your supply - I used mine to make some eggnog for the holiday.


----------



## wartfroggy

......ahhhhhhh.....
Who dug this thread back up!? I thought that perch milking was a thing of the past


----------



## basskiller46

wartfroggy said:


> ......ahhhhhhh.....
> Who dug this thread back up!? I thought that perch milking was a thing of the past


Thats what i thought its from 05

What the he11 is perch milking? Or how do you do it?:lol:


----------



## stinger63

basskiller46 said:


> What the he11 is perch milking? Or how do you do it?:lol:


Use your imagination it will come to you:lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

stinger63 said:


> Use your imagination it will come to you:lol:


 
He is still a youngling.... He has not fully experienced the joys of Perch Milking...


----------



## tibs36

Nothing like the ole perch milking thread. I was amazed at the number of views it has gotten over the past couple years. It has to be a record,just behind the one word thread.


----------



## wartfroggy

The best is when the perch are realling going, and really ripe. If two guys pull fish at the same time, you can have a milk fight. Just don't get it in your eye.


----------



## basskiller46

wartfroggy said:


> The best is when the perch are realling going, and really ripe. If two guys pull fish at the same time, you can have a milk fight. Just don't get it in your eye.


Thats just a little too far:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

basskiller46 said:


> Thats just a little too far:yikes::lol::lol:


 If you read through the entire thread, you will come to realize that this thread has a history of taking it to far... But hey you have to get that milk somehow


----------



## Crappie Depot

:idea:I wonder if you can make perch milk cheese or butter?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Crappie Depot said:


> :idea:I wonder if you can make perch milk cheese or butter?


 
Something slick usually helps with the milking process. Butter just may be the ticket


----------



## stinger63

Making cottage cheese from perch milk is awesome and its much better for you.:lol:



> I wonder if you can make perch milk cheese or butter?


If thers a will theres a way ,milk on:evil:


----------



## Capnhook

WHY? Basskiller, WHY? You just had to ask, didn't you? You had to give them an opening, and they will take it every time!:lol: This thread will never die! Capnhook


----------



## Grizzly King

You boys got NTD. nuttin to do.


----------



## stinger63

Perch milk products are yum yum delicious,packed full of vitamins and very nutricious:corkysm55


----------



## muddman55

I'm thankfull that milking season is so close as I used the last of mine as part of the marinade for my bird{er....thats the Turkey} this time


----------



## Crappie Depot

Just insert the perch between the rollers and turn the handle.:coolgleam


----------



## foxfire69

MSUICEMAN said:


> Tippin cows doesn't work, all you get is a concussion and a face full of crap.
> 
> steve


Unless you try to do the "Rhino Tippin"...Neither of which are as scary as "Perch Milking:!!!


----------



## fightem

I think you were on too rough of water there? lol were you a dairy farmer in your former life ? Or a female perch lol? :sad::yikes::help::help::help:<---needed


----------



## wartfroggy

sorry........had to do it.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucPp3g45H_8


----------



## icefishin nutz

NO FLIPPEN WAY:SHOCKED::yikes: ..OMG I would like to have those 57 seconds back please :yikes: This whole time I thought you guys were just BSing:SHOCKED::16suspect


----------



## mkarpov

To think I thought this thread was dead and gone... wishful thinking i guess


----------



## The Grewster

Theres The Money Shot:lol:


----------



## Crappie Depot

State Hunter, Don't cheat yourself by using blue gill!


----------



## wally-eye

Getting closer boys and girls.....lets get the buckets ready....:evil:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

*It's milking season!!*


----------



## wally-eye

I know there's somebody out there that's started already........who's holding.....I'm flat out and need a pint for my cheerios....


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Does mot matter how many times I have read through this thread.. It never fails to make me laugh. 

Happy milking all!!


----------



## mike the pike

Hmmm. Out of Baileys....i wonder if it tastes the same in coffee????


----------



## RobFromFlint

This thread gets better every year.:lol:


----------



## mike the pike

Gin -n- juice or bailey's and perch milk....hmmmmmmmmm:gaga:


----------



## Bwana

So did we ever decide what the limit is on perch milk?

BUmp


----------



## trouttime

Needed a laugh...what a classic...great bump...long live seaweed! :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

This wind needs to lay down my supply is running low
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AL D.

New recipe for welfare cheese?  Al:chillin:


----------



## Benelli Bob

Too funny. 6 years this has been going. Top notch boys, top notch.


----------



## snaggs

" DON'T ASK...."DON'T TELL " ............:evil:


----------



## mike the pike

Cant beat em, milk em


----------



## thelastlemming

Yes, yes!! The infamous perch milking thread. I remember seeing this last winter while doing a search for a non milking related subject. Just thought that I would contribute to what mustbe the longest thread in mlive history. I wonder whatever come of the troubled soul that was the OP.:lol:


----------



## trouttime

Hey as long as you do it in the snow no one will ever know!


----------



## Passmeabrewski

thelastlemming said:


> Yes, yes!! The infamous perch milking thread. I remember seeing this last winter...


Oh no! It's back again! What is the fascination with milking perch?


----------



## Fabner1

How many people got banned because of this thread? And for how long?

Fred


----------



## FIJI

Hey as long as you do it in the snow no one will ever know! __________________

"Fish-Sean"


----------



## N M Mechanical

I think I am down to my last quart needing some more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trouttime

new Kaby Lake motto: 



FIJI said:


> Hey as long as you do it in the snow no one will ever know! __________________
> 
> "Fish-Sean"


:lol: Just watch out for the BFI's they are very protective of their perch! 

Where is Craig (Kumma) Perch Pockets when you need him! :evil:


----------



## Fabner1

All,

*Is there a commandment against milking your Perch?*

Fred


----------



## Passmeabrewski

Fabner1 said:


> All,
> 
> *Is there a commandment against milking your Perch?*
> 
> Fred


If there is not a commandment, there ought to be! With the exception for the sentence "dip your perch fillet into milk, then flour" the words perch and milk should never come together.


----------



## Fabner1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> For the newcomers here is a "shot" demonstrating proper techniques. It's more of a soft push/squeeze/pull than a forced thing, when servicing large quantities, it is recommended to switch hands often. Careful, too much pressure can put an eye out!:lol: The rumor that blindness can result is unproven.


Stien,

*Yes, that is all well and good but can you change hands without missing a stroke?*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1

RyeDog said:


> I've never milked a Perch before but I have had Silver Bass spew white stuff all over me before!


*Dog,*
*
What in de hail were you doin' to dat Silva Bass?*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1

AL D. said:


> New recipe for welfare cheese?  Al:chillin:


*
D,

You, of course mean, Gubment Cheese!*

Fred


----------



## wally-eye

Sad sad day......just used my last pint on my cheerios this morning..:sad:

Hard water better get here soon.......


----------



## Fabner1

*
You guys are letting the perch milking thread die out.* 

Don't let it happen!

Fred


----------



## TODDFATHER

Don't waste Perch Milk on cheerios! It's the holiday season, make your Egg Nog with Perch Milk! 

If you are a traditionalist, you can use the roe itself instead of chicken egg and have a full flavor Perch Nog. Just blend Roe,& PM in the blender with a little nugmeg!

Either way, the Perch milk is the secret! 


Toddfather


----------



## Southend517

I just made an ice cream cake with some fresh perch milk


----------



## William H Bonney

Southend517 said:


> I just made an ice cream cake with some fresh perch milk


I miss the pictures you used to draw.


----------



## DonP

Did you know that if you did a google search on "perch milk".....

that...

5 of the first 10 "hits" are from 5 different pages of our "perch milking" thread here on Michigan Sportsman!!

:yikes: :lol:


----------



## DonP

If you do a google search on "perch milking"... 

9 out of the first 10 "hits" are from Michigan Sportsman!! :lol:

It actually came out to 13 of the first 14 "hits" listed were from our site!! :yikes:


----------



## sarge300

LOL we are cornering the market


----------



## Fabner1

sarge300 said:


> LOL we are cornering the market



*Sarge,

I wonder if that is a good thing to be proud of?*:lol:

Fred


----------



## TODDFATHER

Before you leave to go ice fishing, remember to take a drinking straw with you for the freshest Perch Milk on the planet! 


Toddfather


----------



## Fabner1

*I caught one six inch Perch the other day, It didn't need milking!*

Fred


----------



## duckhunter382

DonP said:


> If you do a google search on "perch milking"...
> 
> 9 out of the first 10 "hits" are from Michigan Sportsman!! :lol:
> 
> It actually came out to 13 of the first 14 "hits" listed were from our site!! :yikes:


its pure michigan, plain and simple.


----------



## localyahoo

does anyone have a youtube vid on how to properly milk a perch?:idea:


----------



## FIJI

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3540409#post3540409


----------



## N M Mechanical

So do I put perch milk on cereal or grouse scent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kek25

Steelhead are much easier.


----------



## wartfroggy

localyahoo said:


> does anyone have a youtube vid on how to properly milk a perch?:idea:


I had posted this a few pages back......it's the only one I have found so far.


----------



## Anish

Ya know, I read this ENTIRE thread last October. When I was out fishing today and there were a bunch of perch surrounding my jig, all I could think of was this d*** thread :lol:. So here I was sitting all alone in my one man shanty, chuckling to myself about the various uses for perch milk and it dawned on me, I'm glad I'm the only oneon the lake right now. If anyone had heard me they probably would have thought I was milking my perch. :yikes:


----------



## chemo13

At a wake right now and reading this thread aloud... Many tears and not for the deceased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol::lol: NIIIIIIIIICE!!!!


----------



## folpak

Im pretty sure you can milk anything with nipples. they do have nipples.. don't they?


----------



## Fabner1

If the Perch squirts when you milk it, are you done?

How long does it usually take?

I'm not putting anything like that in my Cheerios!

Kek, That Steelie money shot was great!

_I wish I had started a thread that had over 44000 views!_


----------



## Anish

Fabner1 said:


> If the Perch squirts when you milk it, are you done?
> 
> How long does it usually take?
> *I would assume that it depends on how long it has been since the
> perch was milked last.
> I'm not putting anything like that in my Cheerios!
> *Probably an excellent source of Potassium however, I'm with you on
> that one.
> Kek, That Steelie money shot was great!
> *Obviovsly, that Steelie was a professional although it could be that
> the milker was. I understand that as a Steelie milker it takes
> a considerable amount of focus and a finely honed technique to
> achieve results like that.
> 
> _I wish I had started a thread that had over 44000 views!_


[/COLOR] 
I was wondering if anyone has developed a fish milking machine? That could revolutionize the entire perch milking industry.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fabner1

folpak said:


> Im pretty sure you can milk anything with nipples. they do have nipples.. don't they?


*This old saying may be appropriate right here:*
*
You can't milk a Donkey if you ain't got a bucket!*:tdo12:


Fred


----------



## Fabner1

Anish,

Kek, That Steelie money shot was great!
*Obviovsly, that Steelie was a professional although it could be that 
the milker was. *I understand that as a Steelie milker it takes**
a considerable amount of focus and a finely honed technique to
* * achieve results like that.*

Always remember the 6 P's:
Proper Preparation Prevents Piss Poor Performance!:fish2:

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Perch Milking - Page 31 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3554263&posted=1#post3554263#ixzz1EX1yXuWm​


----------



## Fabner1

*Do you have to light them little bitty ciggies after you're done milking 'em?* *

Or can they roll their own, so to speak?*


Fred


----------



## Fabner1

*
Seaweed,

You were a #*@%!^+ genius! I am in awe!

Are you still around?*

Fred


----------

